# HTML-Seiten drucken



## DiDiJo (16. November 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich hab ne mal ne Frage bezüglich der Druckfunktionen im Browser. 

Ich hab eine Seite, die ich betreue (http://www.h-k-m.org) und die haben die Möglichkeit den Inhalt Ihrer Seite auszudrucken (mit einem simplen window.print()).

Wenn ich jetzt eine Seite ausdrucke werden IMMER mindestens 2 Seiten ausgedruckt ... auch wenn eine Seite nur 3 Zeilen hat.

Ich hab auch ne extra print-CSS angelegtr ...


```
html, body {
		background-color:#ffffff;
		margin:0 auto;
		padding:0;	
		font-size:12px;
		line-height:16px;
		font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
		color:#000000;
}

h1 {
		font-size:14px;
		color:#ab0232;
		font-weight:bold;
}
a{
		text-decoration:none;
}
img{
		border:0;
}
#out{
		padding:0;
		margin:0 auto;
		/*margin-top:20px;*/
		width:660px;
}

#head, #middle,#right,#content_navi{
		display:none;
}
```

vlt. könnt Ihr mir mal weiterhelfen.

mfg DiDi


----------



## Maik (16. November 2009)

DiDiJo hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich jetzt eine Seite ausdrucke werden IMMER mindestens 2 Seiten ausgedruckt ... auch wenn eine Seite nur 3 Zeilen hat.


Kann ich bei den nachfolgend genannten Seiten, die nicht sonderlich umfangreich sind, nicht bestätigen:

http://www.h-k-m.org/index.php?kid=4
http://www.h-k-m.org/index.php?kid=10
http://www.h-k-m.org/index.php?kid=6

Im Druck-Stylesheet seh ich auch keine Regel, die dies verursachen könnte.

mfg Maik


----------

